# Gentoo goes Germany

## beejay

In den letzten Wochen wurden die Rufe nach einem Gentoo-Shop, der auch für Deutschland,

Österreich und die Schweiz einfach zu erreichen ist immer lauter. Aus diesem Grunde wurde

nun ein solcher Shop ins Leben gerufen. Die Einnahmen dieses Shops werden dem "Förder-

verein Gentoo-Linux" zukommen, der sich zurzeit kurz vor der offiziellen Eintragung ins

Vereinsregister befindet.

Der Verein besteht momentan bereits formell sodass auch Einnahmen

die jetzt bereits erzielt werden Gentoo zu Gute kommen werden und auch schon zu Gute 

kamen: Live-CDs für FOSDEM und Chemnitzer-Linuxtag und Materialien für den kommenden 

Linuxtag in Karlsruhe. Sobald der Verein einen offiziellen Status erreicht hat, wird 

es weitere Informationen geben.

Euer Gentoo e.V. Team --

   Pylon, tantive, stkn, dertobi123, ian, pYrania und beejay

----------

## amne

Gratulation!

----------

## RealGeizt

kommt mir wie gerufen! schön  :Smile: 

edit: allerdings (noch) keine live-cd's  :Sad: 

----------

## Lenz

Gratulation erstmal...

Jo, Original LiveCDs wären fett, mit Cover für die Sammlung  :Wink: .

----------

## chino_

GEIL GEIL GEIL !  :Smile:   :Smile: 

(sorry, musste einfach raus)

Wie siehts aus mit nem Shirt/cap mit Larry the cow?

Und was ich auf jeden Fall brauch, ist ne Packung von Gentoo-linux,

so wie SuSE und die anderen Distris, damit ich mir das ins Regal stellen kann!  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Also das Portage addict shirt rockt  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wow, das ist ja genial!!! ich hasse Klamotten kaufen, aber so ein T-Shirt kauf ich mir bestimmt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrPrez

fehlen nur Aufkleber und die CDs  :Smile: 

SUPER!

----------

## Robelix

Erstmal Gratulation zum Verein! Ist ein ziemlicher Aufwand, aber sicher der richtige Weg!

Portage Addict is schon mal nicht schlecht   :Laughing: 

Wer ist der Desing-Beauftragte?

Der Ideen hätt' ich da schon ein paar:

z.B.:

USE="freedom -epatents"

emerge --update world

Am Besten auf schwarzem Shirt (Bin eben so ein alter Goth, der weiße und bunte Kleidung verweigert  :Cool:  )

oder das coolste Shirt der Welt im Stile vom Gentoo-Matrix Wallpaper https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143218&highlight=matrix

(ja, ich weiß, daß sich sowas nur mit Siebdruck machen läßt - also mit Grundkosten. Ich würd' davon gleich mehrere bestellen, und ich denk' Andere auch.)

Robelix

----------

## ian!

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Wer ist der Desing-Beauftragte?

 

<-- Der da.  :Wink: 

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> USE="freedom -epatents"
> 
> emerge --update world

 

Immer her mit den Ideen! Ich werde diese dann ggf. nach und nach umsetzen.

----------

## chino_

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immer her mit den Ideen! Ich werde diese dann ggf. nach und nach umsetzen.

 

Hört man gern sowas. Also ich schiess mal los:

- Larry the Cow Motiv is ein Muss  :Smile:  Cap, Tshirt wäre nicht schlecht (reicht auch nur einfach nur Larry ohne gross Schnickschnack)

- Larry the Cow mit dem Spruch "Suddenly Larry the Cow was in control... and he liked it"  :Wink: 

- "#emerge life" auf Tshirt wäre ziemlich cool (vielleicht könnte man da auf die Rückseite optional noch "segmentation fault" oder vom emerge missing dependencies oder so ...

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> "#emerge life" auf Tshirt wäre ziemlich cool (vielleicht könnte man da auf die Rückseite optional noch "segmentation fault" oder vom emerge missing dependencies oder so ...

 

hehe  :Wink:  diese idee begeistert mich auch extrem (besonders der "segfault"  :Wink: )

ich bestelle übrigens gerade zum ersten mal klamotten via inet.

das soll schon was heissen. coole sache, das.   :Very Happy: 

bitte weiter so,

          jungs, mädels (und brote!)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 :Very Happy:  ja, segmentation faul klingt ja auch gut   :Smile: 

----------

## Sashman

Wie wärs denn mit dem in anderen Foren verlangtem T-Shirt

"I will not fix your Windows" Und einem Gentoo-Logo?

----------

## Inte

Danke, Danke, Danke! Ich könnt Euch knutschen  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Sobald der Verein eingetragen ist, würde ich gerne meinen jährlichen Beitrag entrichten.

----------

## Carlo

this shirt stinks - 267 days uptime  :Razz: 

Euch Vereinsmeiern kann man aber auch nirgends entrinnen.

Carlo

----------

## MrTom

Suppi!

@ian (dem Design-Chef):

Ein schwarzes T-Shirt besser noch ein Polo-Shirt mit einem gediegenen Gentoo-Logo auf der Brust. Natürlich Herz-Seite!  :Wink: 

Ist ja nicht so, also währe ich nicht von Gentoo überzeugt und deshalb nicht so ein super großes Logo will, aber ein Brust-Logo kommt einfach professioneller! Muss ja auch zum Kunden damit  :Wink: 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Das Wort Linux kommt auch gut. Wird noch nicht so viel Leute geben, die Gentoo lesen und sofort an eine Linux-Distri denken???

----------

## Robelix

 *Sashman wrote:*   

> Wie wärs denn mit dem in anderen Foren verlangtem T-Shirt
> 
> "I will not fix your Windows" Und einem Gentoo-Logo?

 

Wie wär's mit:

I will fix your Computer.

I'll install gentoo Linux.

Robelix

----------

## dakjo

Na das ist ja ma geil, wo kann ich Mitglied werden ?

Der Vorschlag für 

I will fix your Computer.

I'll install Gentoo Linux.

ist echt spitze   :Razz: 

----------

## boris64

ich respektiere ja euren geschmack, aber ich ich tendiere mehr zu

 *Quote:*   

> "I will not fix your Windows" Und einem Gentoo-Logo?

 

ist irgendwie "tiefgründiger" und schreit nicht so nach weltrettung

wie "i will fix your computer"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Na das ist ja ma geil, wo kann ich Mitglied werden ? 

 

das würde ich auch gerne wissen.

----------

## Gekko

Ich will eine Kaffetasse, ich will eine Kaffetasse, ich will eine Kaffetasse   :Mr. Green: 

Find ich sehr gut.

Ich hoff ich brauch keine Kreditkarte, das wär jammerschade.

LG, Gekko

EDIT: Passt, geht per Vorauskasse   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chino_

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Na das ist ja ma geil, wo kann ich Mitglied werden ?  
> 
> das würde ich auch gerne wissen.

 

Da schliess ich mich mal an, waere sofort dabei.

(mist... jetzt merk ich es das erste mal, dass ich keine umlaute mehr hab...

hab mir heute ne us-tastatur fuer mein thinkpad gekauft... us-layout ist

viel besser, verrenk ich mir nicht immer die finger beim "/" ... nur mal so

[OT]  :Smile:  )

----------

## icefox13

Yeah, hab mir heute jeweils eines der beiden Shirts bestellt  :Smile: 

Den Vorschlag mit "emerge life" finde ich nicht schlecht, allerdings sollte dann meiner Meinung nach "gentoo linux" zumindest auf der Rückseite stehen. Oder?

----------

## Inte

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *neonik wrote:*   ian!, gibt es bereits auch eine Seite mit einer Beschreibung des Gentoo e.V.? Nein, momentan noch nicht, folgt aber zu gegebener Zeit hier: http://www.gentoo-ev.org/

 Quelle: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1061396#1061396

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Yeah, hab mir heute jeweils eines der beiden Shirts bestellt 

 

dito.

hehe, hoffentlich kommen die mit so einem "ansturm" auch wirklich zurecht  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *chino_ wrote:*   

>  *borisdigital wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   Na das ist ja ma geil, wo kann ich Mitglied werden ?  
> 
> das würde ich auch gerne wissen. 
> ...

 

Der Verein ist schon gegründet, die Unterschrift beim Notar geleistet und nun warten wir auf die Antwort vom Vereinsregister beim Amtsgericht, dass wir eingetragen wurden.  Danach folgt noch beim Finanzamt die Beantragung auf Freistellung von der Körperschaftssteuer, sprich, Gemeinnützigkeit, sodass Mitgliedsbeiträge und Spenden steuerlich absetzbar sind.

Das Amtsgericht dürfte sich spätestens im Mai melden.  Mit dem Schreiben können wir ein Konto eröffnen.  Sollte dann schon eine ordentliche Software zur Verwaltung des Mitgliederansturms vorhanden sein (kennt jemand vielleicht eine freie Software für Linux zur Vereinsverwaltung?), können wir Mitglieder aufnehmen.  Eine frühere Aufnahme würde in Chaos ausbrechen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Also, noch ein wenig Geduld, aber dann darf jeder Mitglied werden.  Genauere Informationen werden wir zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt mitteilen.

Gruß, Lars (Vorsitzender des Förderverein Gentoo)

----------

## Robelix

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich respektiere ja euren geschmack, aber ich ich tendiere mehr zu
> 
>  *Quote:*   "I will not fix your Windows" Und einem Gentoo-Logo? 
> 
> ist irgendwie "tiefgründiger" und schreit nicht so nach weltrettung
> ...

 

Meine Idee dahinter ging prinzipiell in die Richtung:

"Wenn ich schon deinen Computer zusammenflicken darf, dann kannst du damit rechnen daß danach ein gentoo d'rauf läuft"

Wenn jemand eine gute Formulierung dafür hat, nur her damit!

Robelix

----------

## Säck

 *Quote:*   

> this shirt stinks - 267 days uptime

 

Den find ich ganz stark   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Ja, der ist richtig geil   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Kennt jemand Vereinssoftware

 

Wenns noch keine gibt, sollten wir ein Projekt aufmachen, und welche schreiben   :Smile: 

----------

## Takker

Also die TShirts find ich spitze, bin zwar noch nicht soooo lange dabei in Sachen Linux - aber ich schätze die Ideologie und werde mir sicherlich nen T-Shirt kaufen. Als Informatik-Student muss man halt auf die positive Art etwas abgedreht freakig sein  :Smile: 

Die Tasse ist zu teuer! Da würd ich mich für schämen wenn ich da meinen ,-39cent Tee draus Trinke  :Smile: 

Gentoo Verein? Yeaha. Auch ne tolle Sache! Setzt den Mitgliedsbeitrag nur bitte net zu hoch - denkt an die Studenten die eh schon echt knapp bei Kasse sind. Könnt ihr da ne Mailingliste einrichten wann man sich eintragen kann? Würde auch selbst gern aktiv im Verein werden, Organisation, Webgestaltung, etc. Was so anfällt.

----------

## Carlo

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Die Tasse ist zu teuer! Da würd ich mich für schämen wenn ich da meinen ,-39cent Tee draus Trinke 

 

Dann kauf Dir vernünftigen Tee!  :Wink:  Die Euros sind ja auch mehr als Spende zu verstehen. Zumindest reizt der Preis aber nicht, einfach mal 'nen 6er Karton zu bestellen.

edit: Wieviel bleibt da eigentlich für Gentoo hängen?

Carlo

----------

## thepi

klingt alles sehr vielversprechend  :Very Happy: 

das mauspad dürfte ruhig auch noch mal in schwarz (weiß blendet so  :Wink: ) mit einem schönen sprüchlein erscheinen, oder halt pur mit "gentoo" in weiß draufgeschrieben. mir fehlt aber in jedem fall einer von diesen aufklebern, wie er beim kauf auf meinem laptop klebte ("blah blah windows xp blah blah").

auf jeden fall ne tolle idee, wurde ja auch zeit  :Smile:   ich warte auf die live-cd's für mein regal!

 pi~

----------

## ian!

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> edit: Wieviel bleibt da eigentlich für Gentoo hängen?

 

Das werden wir auf der e.V. Site veröffentlichen. Ich bin dabei...

 * wrote:*   

> das mauspad dürfte ruhig auch noch mal in schwarz (weiß blendet so ) mit einem schönen sprüchlein erscheinen, oder halt pur mit "gentoo" in weiß draufgeschrieben. mir fehlt aber in jedem fall einer von diesen aufklebern, wie er beim kauf auf meinem laptop klebte ("blah blah windows xp blah blah"). 

 

Mauspad: Ok. Ich kümmere mich drum.

CD & Badges: Abwarten.  :Wink: 

----------

## kriz

gude

Ich hab mir am 20.04 2 Shirts und den Schluesselanhaenger bestellt und am 21.04 noch ein Shirt separat.

Die Bestaetigung und der Ausgang der 2. Bestellung ist heute per e-mail eingegangen aber nicht die der 1. Bestellung.

Das Geld der beiden Bestellungen ist ueberwiesen und nun sitz ich hier wie auf Koehlen wegen der 1. Bestellung.

Kann es sein dass die Teile der 1. Bestellung nicht mehr auf Lager sind?

mfg

----------

## ian!

Die Sachen werden On-Demand hergestellt. Beispiel: Da kann es vorkommen, dass die Produktion einer Tasse vielleicht schneller geht als ein T-Shirt, da zur Zeit mehr T-Shirts produziert werden müssen und dort ein Kapazitätenengpass besteht. 

Im Normalfall solltest du aber diese Tage auch eine Mail dazu erhalten.

----------

## ian!

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Gentoo Verein? Yeaha. Auch ne tolle Sache! Setzt den Mitgliedsbeitrag nur bitte net zu hoch - denkt an die Studenten die eh schon echt knapp bei Kasse sind. Könnt ihr da ne Mailingliste einrichten wann man sich eintragen kann? Würde auch selbst gern aktiv im Verein werden, Organisation, Webgestaltung, etc. Was so anfällt.

 

Sehr schön! Aktive Mithilfe können wir sicherlich immer sehr gut gebrauchen.

Ein Münsteraner? Ich arbeite in Münster. Organisiert doch mal ein Usertreffen. Dann würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen. Im Gespräch kann man vieles leichter klären als auf sonstigen Wegen.

----------

## Takker

Hi!

Ja das ist mal immer nicht so einfach mit dem organisieren, hehe. Man hat ja als Student nebenher auch noch minimal zu tun  :Smile: 

Etwas wie ne LUG gibts ja auch, http://www.mueslihq.de/. Aber ich finde irgendwie hört sich das nicht nach LUG im eigentlichen Sinne an. Ich werd dort trotzdem mal vorbei schauen. Mal gucken.

Dich bei dem Vereinskram etc unterstützen sollte aber kein Problem sein - immer gerne, wie es die Zeit halt zulässt.

----------

## Sas

Juchhu, endlich bekomme ich meine Gentoo-Tasse  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!

----------

## Mac Fly

Gute Sache, der Verein. Ich bestelle auch grad mal die Tasse und ein Shirt.

Wie wäre es noch mit nem Grabstein, auf dem Seqfault drauf steht?

Vielleicht vorde das "# emerge life" und hinten der Grabstein  :Smile: 

Obwohl, wenn ichs mir recht überlege, kommt das weniger gut, es könnte so assoziert weden, das Gentoo öfter abschmiert  :Wink: 

----------

## Frink

hätte hier noch nen vorschlag für ein t-shirt, den gern jemand mit mehr talent aufgreifen kann  :Very Happy: 

ist eine anspielung auf 2001 - a space odyssey

http://gosub.wontforget.net/img/do_the_evolution.png

man kann ja auf die rückseite nen affen mit nem windowslogo oder so machen  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Gentoo Verein? Yeaha. Auch ne tolle Sache! Setzt den Mitgliedsbeitrag nur bitte net zu hoch - denkt an die Studenten die eh schon echt knapp bei Kasse sind.

 

Ich zitiere mal aus der Beitragsordnung:

 *Quote:*   

> (1) Der Beitrag beträgt pro Jahr  20,-, bei quartalsweiser Zahlung  6,- pro Quartal; fur Studenten, Schüler, Arbeitslose, Umschüler und Rentner (bei Einreichung eines Nachweises) pro Jahr  10,-, bei quartalsweiser Zahlung  3,- pro Quartal.
> 
> (2) Die Aufnahmegebühr beträgt  10,-.
> 
> (3) Bei sozialen Härtefallen kann eine Ermäßigung beim Vorstand in Textform beantragt werden.
> ...

 

Da es bisher versäumt wurde, hier die Links zur Satzung und der Beitragsordnung.

Gruß, Lars

----------

## Cryssli

Also ich fands ja ne super Gute-Morgen Meldung als ich das mit dem Verein und vor allem dem Gentoo DE Shop mitbekommen habe und sah mir gleich mal das Angebot an.

Ich werd noch etwas abwarten bis noch mehr Logos vorhanden sind, denn die Vorschläge hier hoeren sich gut an.

Mir ist das Gentoo Logo etwa zu wenig. Es muss noch ne offensichtlichere Verbindung mit Linux her. Ein Tux oder so. Evt auch beideseitig mit einem, nicht zu offensiven, Spruch.

Mir faellt da jetzt in der Fruehstueckspause in der Arbeit auch nix ein. Mal sehn  :Wink: 

Cryssli

----------

## Corax

Juchhu! Jetzt geht's los!

----------

## mladdi

Hi Ho liebe Gentoo Fans....

was ich bräuchte wäre ein Autotatoo. Ich fahre nen SMART und wie jeder weiß ist das Auto die perfekte Werbefläche. Hey stellt mir eins zu Verfügung und ich fahr nen GENTOO SMART  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mladdi wrote:*   

> was ich bräuchte wäre ein Autotatoo. 

 

Gute Idee, am besten eines, das so groß ist, dass es nahezu 100% meines schon ziemlich schrottigen Mazda626-Lacks abdeckt  :Smile: 

Für den Anfang werde ich mich aber mit einem Kaffeebecher begnügen  :Smile: 

----------

## mladdi

lol @ steve,....

jo ich werd mir auch son shirt & tasse bestellen. 

ICH WILL N AUTOTATOOOOOOOO  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cryssli

hmm... ich fahr jeden Tag zweimal mit einem Reisebus in die Arbeit.

Praktisch koennte man sagen der gehoert mir, da ich jedesmal der einzige Fahgast bin  :Very Happy: 

Der wuerde sich prima fuer Werbung eignen  :Smile: )

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Sehr schön! Aktive Mithilfe können wir sicherlich immer sehr gut gebrauchen.

 

Dann wird man auf der Homepage ja irgendwann sicherlich auch lesen könne, wie aktive Mithilfe aussehen sollte / könnte, oder?

----------

## SnorreDev

Au weiia... Werbung auf Autos, ich kriege schon angst, dass wir dann von Hunderten "ich weiss wo man den PC einschaltet" usern uebervoelkert werden ^^

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> Mir ist das Gentoo Logo etwa zu wenig. Es muss noch ne offensichtlichere Verbindung mit Linux her.

 

Das ist auch meine Meinung!

Dieser "puffy"-Pinguin, den man im Kernel auswählen kann mit Larry oder dem Gentoo-Logo wäre ein wenig interessanter! 

Außerdem sähs lustiger aus  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> Dieser "puffy"-Pinguin, den man im Kernel auswählen kann mit Larry oder dem Gentoo-Logo wäre ein wenig interessanter! 

 

Ich finde die schlichte Variante wesentlich besser, stehe persönlich aber extrem auf den Schriftzug 'Gentoo GNU/Linux'. Das(!) und das 'g' macht was her. 

Aber ich schätze ohnehin, dass es mehr Vorschläge gibt, als Ian letztlich realisieren kann. Man muß halt irgendwo Abstriche machen und wer mit dem Angebot nicht zufrieden ist, kann noch immer einen Copy-Shop aufsuchen und den Krams selberdrucken (oder gar einen alternativen Shop aufmachen).

----------

## sirro

Ich find das Design von meinem, dass ich mir letzten Herbst bestellt hab eigentlich ganz schön.

So ähnlich würde ich mir auch ein neues T-Shirt wünschen, dann aber in Blau oder schwarz. Weiß zieh ich so gut wie nie an...  :Sad: 

EDIT: Bilder vom Webspace genommen

damals habe ich das bei http://openstuff.net bestellt (falls der Link nicht erlaubt ist bitte rauseditieren) zusammen mit dem "protect inovations" t-shirt.Last edited by sirro on Wed Oct 13, 2004 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnorreDev

@sirro:

Schaut nicht schlecht aus  :Wink:  - nur Weiss ist wirklich dumm als Farbe - die Kaffeeflecken fallen da immer so auf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dodger10k

Super Idee der Shop, musste doch direkt was bestellen  :Smile: 

Noch ein paar mehr Slogans zur Auswahl würden mir auch gefallen. Ansonsten Lob und Anerkennung  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Sehr schön! Aktive Mithilfe können wir sicherlich immer sehr gut gebrauchen. 
> 
> Dann wird man auf der Homepage ja irgendwann sicherlich auch lesen könne, wie aktive Mithilfe aussehen sollte / könnte, oder?

 

Sicherlich.

 *sirro wrote:*   

> damals habe ich das bei http://openstuff.net bestellt (falls der Link nicht erlaubt ist bitte rauseditieren) zusammen mit dem "protect inovations" t-shirt.

 

Interessant. Dieser Shop hat keinerlei Befugnisse seitens Gentoo Inc. erhalten dieses Logo verwenden zu dürfen. Somit ist das eine Copyright-Verletzung. Rechtliche Schritte werden zur Zeit eingeleitet.

----------

## sirro

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Interessant. Dieser Shop hat keinerlei Befugnisse seitens Gentoo Inc. erhalten dieses Logo verwenden zu dürfen. Somit ist das eine Copyright-Verletzung. Rechtliche Schritte werden zur Zeit eingeleitet.

 

Na dann war es ja zu etwas gut, dass ich den Link gepostet hab.

Wusste ich natürlich nicht, ich hoffe ich darf mein T-Shirt trotzdem behalten...  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Bei 'nem Kaffee hab ich mich gefragt: "Warum hat der Gentoo Shop noch keine Banner? Ein wenig Werbung hat noch keinem geschadet." Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich was gebastelt. Bitte schön:

Gentoo Shop Banner:Huge: 400*120pxLarge: 300*90pxNormal: 200*60px

Gruß, Inte.

.. und wehe ich seh ab nächster Woche in Deinem Homepage-Quellcode nicht die folgenden Zeilen  :Twisted Evil: 

```
<a href="http://www.spreadshirt.de/shop.php?sid=22258">

<img src="shop_400x120.png" alt="Gentoo Shop" border=0 width=400 height=120>

</a>
```

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Inte wrote:*   

> "Warum hat der Gentoo Shop noch keine Banner? Ein wenig Werbung hat noch keinem geschadet." Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich was gebastelt.

 

Genial und beneidenswert!

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> .. und wehe ich seh ab nächster Woche in Deinem Homepage-Quellcode nicht die folgenden Zeilen

 

 :Very Happy:  gute idee, lasst uns das kind mal ordentlich pushen.

ich hoffe nur, du verklagst mich nicht, weil ich mir erlaubt habe,

deine grafik ein wenig umzugrössern  :Rolling Eyes: 

mfg

----------

## amne

Meiner Meinung nach muss man nicht unbedingt überall das Wort Linux dazuschreiben - Portage Addict ist vermutlich stil- und geheimnisvoller als Gentoo GNU/Linux. Das möchte ich nur mal anmerken und nicht in eine Grundsatzdiskussion ausarten lassen, im Prinzip ist das wirklich völlig egal.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *amne wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach muss man nicht unbedingt überall das Wort Linux dazuschreiben - Portage Addict ist vermutlich stil- und geheimnisvoller als Gentoo GNU/Linux.

 

Ich will da auch wirklich nicht darauf rumreiten, aber sieh Dir doch bitte die Produkte im Shop an und wiederhole dann Deine Aussage "... unbedingt überall das Wort Linux dazuschreiben ..."  :Smile:  Es steht bei 10 Produkten gerade mal 2 mal da ... 

Abgesehen davon möchte ich nicht unbedingt geheimnisvoll sein, dann würde ich mir ein komplett weißes T-Shirt kaufen.

Und ja, eine Grundsatzdiskussion möchte ich auch nicht, zumindestens hier hier. Früher oder später wird's wegen des Shops wohl ohnehin einen zweiten Thread geben ...

----------

## boris64

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...im Prinzip ist das wirklich völlig egal. 

 

nö, ich finde, das ist ganz und gar nicht egal.

du hast zu 100% den punkt getroffen.

----------

## amne

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will da auch wirklich nicht darauf rumreiten, aber sieh Dir doch bitte die Produkte im Shop an und wiederhole dann Deine Aussage "... unbedingt überall das Wort Linux dazuschreiben ..."  Es steht bei 10 Produkten gerade mal 2 mal da ... 
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt, meine Aussage bezog sich auf jene Leute, die irgendwo vorher in diesem Thread vorgeschlagen haben, noch überall Linux dazuzuschreiben.

Was ich vorher vergessen habe: Hübsche Banner!

----------

## mo-ca

am besten machen wir von beidem etwas (also zb. für jeden ein Tshirt [über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten!!]  :Smile:  )

ich habe mich auch gerade mal hingesetzt und überlegt, was ich gut finden würde.

Herausgekommen ist leider nur ne tasse   :Rolling Eyes: 

hier der link: tasse-tux-1.jpg

vielleicht gefällts ja sogar jemandem  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *amne wrote:*   

> Was ich vorher vergessen habe: Hübsche Banner!

 

Und nun auch auf http://www.gentoo.de/ zu bewundern. Dank an Inte für die Banner!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Viel zu dezent. Pop-Ups müssen her.  :Wink: 

Nein, besser doch nicht.  :Confused: 

----------

## Carlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> Das stimmt, meine Aussage bezog sich auf jene Leute, die irgendwo vorher in diesem Thread vorgeschlagen haben, noch überall Linux dazuzuschreiben.

 

Naja, zumindest besser, als manch eine Äußerung, Windows in irgendeiner Form zu erwähnen.

----------

## Inte

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Genial und beneidenswert!

 Jeder hat mal seine hellen fünf Minuten  :Embarassed: 

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich hoffe nur, du verklagst mich nicht, weil ich mir erlaubt habe, deine grafik ein wenig umzugrössern  

 Ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt von Gravenreuth einzuschalten  :Wink: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> Was ich vorher vergessen habe: Hübsche Banner!

  Danke für die Blumen  :Very Happy: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Und nun auch auf http://www.gentoo.de/ zu bewundern. Dank an Inte für die Banner! 

  Gern geschehen! Immer wieder gerne. (Endlich hab ich auch was zu gentoo.de beigetragen *freu*)

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> Herausgekommen ist leider nur ne tasse  
> 
> hier der link: tasse-tux-1.jpg
> 
> vielleicht gefällts ja sogar jemandem 

 

Think Gentoo!

PS: Hab mein Shirt schon ..FREU...

Dabei gleich einen "kleinen" Tipp: 

Das Polo fällt sehr gross aus... Also nicht auf die Idee kommen und zu Sicherheit eine Nummer größer kaufen.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *mo-ca wrote:*   Herausgekommen ist leider nur ne tasse  
> 
> hier der link: tasse-tux-1.jpg
> 
> vielleicht gefällts ja sogar jemandem  
> ...

 

Das wäre noch besser, ja. Also: fertig machen und hier nochmal darauf verweisen ...  :Smile:  Ich finde die Tasse sehr gelungen ...

----------

## mo-ca

 :Laughing: 

schön wenn ich mal zeit habe, designe ich mal nen fixen schriftzug (der auch besser aussieht als der jetzt).

----------

## Pascal!

GENIALE IDEE erstmal :>

Es wurden im thread schon einige gute Vorschlaege fuer neue Slogons und Motiven gemacht, da ich mir bald ein oder mehrere T-Shirts bestellen will, waere es gut wenn mir einer (ich glaube ian! macht das ja) wann die neuen Sachen zu bestellen sind.

----------

## Lenz

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> Dieser "puffy"-Pinguin, den man im Kernel auswählen kann mit Larry oder dem Gentoo-Logo wäre ein wenig interessanter! 

 

Ach? Wie sieht der "puffy"-Pinguin aus? Gibts da mal ein Foto von?

----------

## chino_

Ich war jetzt mal ne Woche offline wg Umzug... und ich seh ihr habt ja echt die Design-Vorschlaege umgesetzt.

Super, ging ja richtig fix!  :Smile: 

Weiter so!

----------

## mo-ca

also ich bilde mir ein, dass der im kernel unter "puffy" anwählbar war [als fb-icon fürn boot]

http://www.gentoo.org/images/icon-penguin.png

Den meine ich.  Der "explodierend" aussehende [haben manche als avatar] wäre natürlich auch kewl  :Wink: 

für alle, die sich unter "larry" nix vorstellen können: http://www.cafeshops.com/gentoolinux.5162042?zoom=yes#zoom

wenn noch zusätzliche ideen aktzeptiert werden: http://www.cafeshops.com/gentoolinux.2457796 <-- Die Tasse [oder eine in der Form (Metall, mit Deckel, auslaufsicher etc.)] wäre auch nicht schlecht

[edit] die img-tags zu bildern (hat nicht geklappt)

----------

## Nebu

Hmm, also n Shirt mit:

Front:

I'll help you to fix your Computer...

Back:

...but first install Gentoo!

Auf der Rückseite am besten Gentoo mit "dem g" anfangen  :Wink: 

weiß auf Schwarz natürlich  :Wink:  Was haltet ihr davon??? Wie gefällts euch besser? haut rein.

Was mir persönlich auch gut gefallen würde, wäre 'n Aufkleber mit einem X (zum überkleben des Xp logos  :Laughing:  ) und dem Gentoo Logo oder sowas in der Art   :Wink: 

----------

## Robelix

 *Nebu wrote:*   

> Hmm, also n Shirt mit:
> 
> Front:
> 
> I'll help you to fix your Computer...
> ...

 

Das trifft ziemlich perfekt das, was ich früher in dem Thread meinte   :Razz: 

Btw:

Noch ein Tip für alle, die schon bei'm designen sind:

Für schwarze/dunkle Shirts brauchen die Spreadshirtler Vektorgraphiken. Problemlos funktioniert's mit .ai files erzeugt mit skencil (oder sketch - wie das früher hieß).

Robelix

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> Noch ein Tip für alle, die schon bei'm designen sind: 
> 
> Für schwarze/dunkle Shirts brauchen die Spreadshirtler Vektorgraphiken. Problemlos funktioniert's mit .ai files erzeugt mit skencil (oder sketch - wie das früher hieß).

 

Danke für die Info, weißt du auch, was die für den Rest als Templates wollen ?

Also Taschen, Tassen, Schlüpfer  :Smile: 

----------

## Robelix

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke für die Info, weißt du auch, was die für den Rest als Templates wollen ?
> 
> Also Taschen, Tassen, Schlüpfer 

 

Für helles Textil, Mousepads: jpg, png, gif - 120dpi

Für Tassen: das selbe, 400dpi

Robelix

----------

## mo-ca

also ich habe mich mal wieder ein wenig für templates eingesetzt und ein wallpaper [danke @Lenz ] genommen, da den relevanten teil rausgeschnitten und bringe euch ne png, die bewertet werden möchte  :Wink: 

*klick*

*klack*

ich werde diesen thread editieren, wenn ich weitere sachen fertig habe ... [also mal ab und zu reingucken  :Smile:  ]

/edit1: hat jemand ein größeres Bild von dem Teddy/Slip ? die die spreadshirt anbietet sind zu klein

/edit2: der apfel-tux-template is da

/edit3: wo krieg man die gentoo schrift her ?

----------

## Takker

Also ich bin was so T-Shirt-Aufdrucke angeht doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Ich bin der Meinung, die müssen kurz & schlicht sein und dürfen auf keinen Fall für jeden verständlich sein (man identifiziert sich ja irgendwo...) aber auch net zuuuu abgespaced.

"#emerge life" find ich z.b. irre geil, nen "X statt XP" würd es auch gut tun, um ein bisschen mehr Aufsehen zu erregen vielleicht ein "Sassa secure." oder so  :Smile: 

----------

## Schnacki

Holla

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> also ich [...] bringe euch ne png, die bewertet werden möchte 
> 
> *klick*
> 
> *klack*
> ...

 

Den Apfel fand ich schon auf dem Becher cool. Den kleinen Pinguin auf dem G auch. Ich frage mich nur, ob die "Glanzeffekte" auf einem Shirt oder Becher so gut rüberkommen.  :Confused: 

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /edit1: hat jemand ein größeres Bild von dem Teddy/Slip ? die die spreadshirt anbietet sind zu klein
> 
> 

 

*lach* du willst hier einige Leute wirklich nervös machen, oder?

Ciao, Jan

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> "Glanzeffekte" auf einem Shirt oder Becher so gut rüberkommen.

 

also mit dem shirt haste recht was den glanz angeht, aber dass ist ja quasi nur das normale gentoo-G und dass gibts aufm shirt ja schon. das kommt sicher nur auf den druck an. also bei offset isses fast logisch, dass da nix gutes rauskommt, aber bei laser oder so wirds sicher schon schick  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> *lach* du willst hier einige Leute wirklich nervös machen, oder? 

 wieso ? ich muss doch probieren, wos gut aussieht, was ich mache.

ich habe mir überlegt den puffy auf den teddy zu packen, aber man erkennt aufgrund der größe nix.

oder den reitenden tux, würde ja auch passen und für den nachwuchs, müssen wir ja auch sorgen (ich habe _noch_ keine kinder, falls jemand fragt)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cARNESiEL

Moin! Ich wollte gerne noch aus persönlicher Erfahrung anmerken, das Spreadshirt häufig echt miese Arbeit abliefert!

Da ist dann mal der Aufdruck deutlich sichtbar schief oder es wird das Motiv nur aufgebügelt und sieht aus wie Sch*****.   :Shocked: 

 :Arrow:  Ich habe die Shops meiner Bands gleich wieder dicht gemacht.

Aber leider weiß ich auch keine Alternative.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mo-ca

mmh, naja das müssen die mods entscheiden, habe mal gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:

eQuisto

Espresso

vllt is ja was gleichwertiges dabei

----------

## Robelix

 *cARNESiEL wrote:*   

> Moin! Ich wollte gerne noch aus persönlicher Erfahrung anmerken, das Spreadshirt häufig echt miese Arbeit abliefert!
> 
> Da ist dann mal der Aufdruck deutlich sichtbar schief oder es wird das Motiv nur aufgebügelt und sieht aus wie Sch*****.  
> 
>  Ich habe die Shops meiner Bands gleich wieder dicht gemacht.
> ...

 

Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.

Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich zwar nur auf den Flockdruck (per Messerplotter ausgeschnittene "Samt-Folie" - das Zeug, das auch auf dunklen Shirts geht), davon hab' ich schon ein gutes Dutzend und die sind alle 1a.

Robelix

BTW: Bin kein Mitarbeiter von Spreadshirt oder sonst irgendwie mit denen verbandelt.

----------

## cARNESiEL

Naja, in dem besagten Gentoo Store sind nun mal auch viele "Digitaltransfer" Artikel. Das ist der besagte Bügelmist.

Und Ich erinnere mich noch an Produkte, die so "transferiert" wurden, das sie den Stoff des Hemdes ganz übel geworfen haben  *Quote:*   

> Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich zwar nur auf den Flockdruck (per Messerplotter ausgeschnittene "Samt-Folie" - das Zeug, das auch auf dunklen Shirts geht), davon hab' ich schon ein gutes Dutzend und die sind alle 1a. 

 

Na klar, der Druck selber ist manchmal ok, aber was hilfts wenn dann das Motiv schief rauf geknallt wird....

----------

## danjelsan

Carlo schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> this shirt stinks - 267 days uptime 

 

*muhahahaha*

Wo kann ich das kaufen?  :Wink: 

----------

## nerdbert

Ich freue mich besonders deshalb, weil weniger als 90% untragbar ist (siehe US equivalent). Sowohl "Gentoo Tee", als auch "Portage addict" finde ich wirklich gut (Gentoo Tee schon alleine deshalb, weil man das als Frau guten Gewissens tragen kann). 

Auch über den Schlüsselanhänger kann man nicht streiten, schließlich ist es extrem schwer, einen Schlüsselanhänger optisch zu versauen (dieses Teil ist wohl gelungen).

----------

## mo-ca

lustig wäre auch folgendes bild:

in der mitte ne mauer [vllt mit feuer oder so]

rechts ein Pinguin und links würmer und viren (stilisiert)

dem ganzen dann eine bildunterschrift: Some Systems dont need Windows

oder so ähnlich, mal sehen, ob ich mal wieder grafisch aktiv werde ...

----------

## Takker

dann müsste das aber nen entspannter pinguin auf nem Liegestuhl sein. Auch da würde der spruch "Sasser free" gut passen  :Smile: 

----------

## thepi

 *Takker wrote:*   

> dann müsste das aber nen entspannter pinguin auf nem Liegestuhl sein. Auch da würde der spruch "Sasser free" gut passen 

 

 :Laughing:  die meisten leute hier an der uni würden mich wahrscheinlich umbringen wenn ich das trage!

das wär's wert   :Cool: 

pi~

p.s.: naja selbst schuld wer veraltete betriebssysteme benutzt  :Wink: 

----------

## mo-ca

jetzt müsste nur noch jemand die zwit und das talent dafür haben, dass zu designen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slyght

Kannst dich ja mal hiervon inspirieren lassen  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.jagan.de/pingu_FrameSet/feuerwall_FrameSet/index.htm

----------

## Pylon

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Verein ist schon gegründet, die Unterschrift beim Notar geleistet und nun warten wir auf die Antwort vom Vereinsregister beim Amtsgericht, dass wir eingetragen wurden.
> 
> 

 

So, am Freitag kam die heiss erwartete Post vom Amtsgericht, dass der Verein eingetragen ist.  Somit offiziell "Förderverein Gentoo e.V.".

Jetzt geht es an wichtige Dinge wie Konto (diese Woche noch), Gemeinnuetzigkeit, die Vereinsverwaltungssoftware, und natuerlich Aufnahme von Mitgliedern, sobald wir es verwaltet kriegen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe die kreative T-Shirt-Logo-Diskussion nicht gestoert  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe, ich habe die kreative T-Shirt-Logo-Diskussion nicht gestoert 

 

Offensichtlich doch ...  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Kannst dich ja mal hiervon inspirieren lassen 
> 
> http://www.jagan.de/pingu_FrameSet/feuerwall_FrameSet/index.htm

 

was für ne komsiche Seite, ich weiß nicht, ob's echt oder Ironie sein soll...

----------

## sarahb523

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *slyght wrote:*   Kannst dich ja mal hiervon inspirieren lassen 
> 
> http://www.jagan.de/pingu_FrameSet/feuerwall_FrameSet/index.htm 
> 
> was für ne komsiche Seite, ich weiß nicht, ob's echt oder Ironie sein soll...

 

Also ehrlich das is einer der genialsten HP's die ich jemals gesehen habe. Ich hätte mir gewünscht das mir mein netzwerk prof. csma/cd auch so bei gebracht hätte.

So ich hoffe das die bauchschmerzen vom lachen bald wieder nachlassen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## woodworker

keine ahnung obs schon mal geschreiben wurde

aber hier eien idee die mir kurz vor dem aufwachen kahm

```
format c:

emerge freedom

```

----------

## cryptosteve

 *woodworker wrote:*   

> aber hier eien idee die mir kurz vor dem aufwachen kahm

 

Kurz vor dem Aufwachen? Du hast geträumt ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Takker

Haut mal rein mit dem Verein, ich will bitte die "Mitglied #1" Urkunde!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Robelix

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Haut mal rein mit dem Verein, ich will bitte die "Mitglied #1" Urkunde! 

 

Die will dann wohl jeder...

Obwohl mir eigentlich die Nr. 42 sympathischer wäre.

Robelix

----------

## Pylon

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Haut mal rein mit dem Verein, ich will bitte die "Mitglied #1" Urkunde! 

 

Die hab ich schon  :Razz: 

Aber ehrlich, wer will schon gerne eine Nummer sein?

----------

## Takker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl mir eigentlich die Nr. 42 sympathischer wäre. 
> 
> 

 

Ihr alten Anhalter....  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ehrlich, wer will schon gerne eine Nummer sein
> 
> 

 

(...)

----------

## mo-ca

das mitmachen ist das wichtige, nicht das erster sein  :Smile: 

[ist beim sex genauso *duckundrenn*]

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ehrlich, wer will schon gerne eine Nummer sein?

 

wir sind alle nur nummern.

für die namensauflösung sind die behörden zuständig.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> das mitmachen ist das wichtige, nicht das erster sein 
> 
> [ist beim sex genauso *duckundrenn*]

 

Quatsch, Dabeisein ist nichts, Gewinnen ist alles!

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

>  Gewinnen ist alles!

 

 :Confused:  dein sex ist sicher sehr brutal, oder?   :Confused: 

naja bei Steve isses bestimmt so, dass jeder für sich arbeitet   :Laughing: 

----------

## woodworker

mal ne frage zu den t-shirts

wieveil knete pro t-shirt geht an gentoo?

häts gerne gewust wie gross meine "spende" war/ist

----------

## ian!

 *woodworker wrote:*   

> mal ne frage zu den t-shirts
> 
> wieveil knete pro t-shirt geht an gentoo?
> 
> häts gerne gewust wie gross meine "spende" war/ist

 

Das ist unterschiedlich. Eine Auflistung wird auf der bald verfügbaren e.V. Seite einsehbar sein.

----------

## Thorir

Hi,

ich möchte auch Mitglied werden! 

Wo melde ich mich an?

THX,

Thorir

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Gewinnen ist alles! 
> 
>  dein sex ist sicher sehr brutal, oder?  
> 
> 

 

Immerhin habe ich welchen ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Takker

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *mo-ca wrote:*    *Quote:*    Gewinnen ist alles! 
> 
>  dein sex ist sicher sehr brutal, oder?  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Los Bello, such ... ja mein Bester, wo isses denn, hast dus gefunden, hmm? Los, such Bello, wo ist das Niveau?

Immer die Leute die sich profilieren müssen  :Laughing: 

Haut mal rein, organisiert besser, coded härter ... ich will in den Verein  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Los Bello, such ... ja mein Bester, wo isses denn, hast dus gefunden, hmm? Los, such Bello, wo ist das Niveau?

 

Bei Dir jedenfalls nicht ...

----------

## ian!

Leute,

zurück zum Thema.

----------

## dakjo

Gib doch einfach mal nen bericht, wie weit ihr seit, und wie ich helfen kann.

----------

## Takker

Unter http://www.gentoo-ev.org/ scheint sich ja was zu tun, komm net mehr rauf  :Smile: 

----------

## Takker

Ui, das Design steht zumindest schon einmal. Schaut nett aus. Sehr ansprechend. großes Lob.

Gibts konkrete Planungen wann "Mitglied werden" verfügbar ist?

----------

## ian!

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Ui, das Design steht zumindest schon einmal. Schaut nett aus. Sehr ansprechend. großes Lob.

 

Gracias!  :Wink: 

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Gibts konkrete Planungen wann "Mitglied werden" verfügbar ist?

 

Ja. Heute (am späten) Abend.

----------

## mo-ca

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Takker wrote:*   Gibts konkrete Planungen wann "Mitglied werden" verfügbar ist? 
> 
> Ja. Heute (am späten) Abend.

 

mmh wann war heute ? laut post am 1.   :Rolling Eyes: 

wir habens 10 vor 1 am 2. und man kann kein mitglied werden   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ian!

Das Formular steht noch nicht ganz.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nun drängelt mal nicht so.

Ich weiß ohnehin nicht, wo der Vorteil darin liegt, eher heute als morgen Mitglied zu werden?! Wer unbedingt schon jetzt was gutes tun will, kann ja was im Fan-Shop kaufen, oder außer der Reihe etwas spenden.

Wo liegt Eurer Meinung nach der genaue Vorteil der frühzeitigen Mitgliedschaft im Verein?

----------

## Takker

Hmmm immer noch nix  :Smile: 

Irgendwann heute im Chan hatte jemand spaßeshalber die idee, ne Spendenkasse für Problemlösungen aufzumachen.

Heißt: Ich habe ein Problem (soll bekanntlich vorkommen), dank freundlicher Unterstützung im Chat/Forum hab ichs hinbekommen und als kleine Aufmerksamkeit spende ich - natürlich freiwillig - dem Gentoo-ev 50 cent.

Und damit man nicht jedes mal ne Spendenquittung ausfüllen muss nimmt man dafür Micropayment (Firstgate?).

Keine schlechte Idee find ich - auch als Student sollte nen bisschen kleingeld drin sein, schließlich profitier ich ja auch von der community.

Ist vielleicht ein wenig gegen die Ideologie von Linux, aber es ist ja dann auch auf freiwilliger Basis.

----------

## Pylon

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Gibts konkrete Planungen wann "Mitglied werden" verfügbar ist?

 

Um noch etwas dem Status-Update hinzuzufuegen:  Wir waren schon bei einer Bank vorstellig und haben ein Konto eroeffnet.

Fehlt jetzt quasi nur noch das Mitgliedsformular.  Aber das kommt bestimmt noch diese Woche.  Keine Panik.  Lieber von Anfang an alles gut machen als Wischi-Waschi und dabei Mitgliedschaften uebersehen.

----------

## Takker

jo find ich auch in Ordnung.

Was für eine Software benutzt ihr eigentlich zum verwalten der Mitglieder, der Mitgliedsbeiträge etc?

----------

## Pylon

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Was für eine Software benutzt ihr eigentlich zum verwalten der Mitglieder, der Mitgliedsbeiträge etc?

 

Das ist momentan unsere groesste Sorge.  Es gibt einfach keine Vereinsverwaltungssoftware fuer Linux.

Derzeit sieht es nach einer mit heisser Nadel zusammengestrickten Datenbank mit einem Minimalinterface aus, was aber upgradefaehig ist.

Fuer Ideen sind wir immer zu haben!

----------

## Takker

Hmm, das ist nicht gut. Dann ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich mal notwendig, eine zu programmieren.

Was muss so nen Dingen eigentlich alles können? Ich hab da ja überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit :/

----------

## MrTom

Was verwenden, bzw. wie machen das die Linux User Groups? 

Da sind ja auch viele als e.V. eingetragen. Und irgendwie muss da ja auch Ordnung bestehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## monsterherz

Endlich ! Ich habe sehnsüchtig drauf gewartet und auch gleich bestellt. Aber ich wäre auch zu einer freiwilligen Spende bereit. Habt Ihr schon ne offizielle Bankverbindung? Die hab ich nich gefunden... Bzw. wie kann ich Gentoo noch was Gutes tun?

lg

monsterherz

----------

## ian!

- Vereinsverwaltung wird jetzt selbst geschrieben. Da haben wir doch tatsächlich einen Freiwilligen gefunden.  :Very Happy: 

- Das Konto wird (so die Post will) nächste Woche existieren

Infos wird der e.V. dann auf der Webseite (www.gentoo.ev.org) veröffentlichen.

----------

## Takker

Nicht schlecht. Sourceforge?

Die Woche neigt sich ja langsam dem Ende zu, noch immer kein Formular *g*

----------

## dakjo

Ich schreib ja schon kräftig, aber das ist echt viel.

Ich mach da erstmal die Member Section.

Wenns dann mal läuft könn ma die ja sourceforgen .)

----------

## Takker

Hehe, welche Sprache nimmst du denn? C++?

----------

## dakjo

Das ganze soll ja im web laufen, daher perl

----------

## MatzeOne

da ist man einmal einen monat im monat und dann verpasst man gleich soviel  :Wink: 

bin grade dabei http://www.gentoo-ev.org/ zu durchforsten...

*lädiertendaumenhochhalt*  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mo-ca

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> da ist man einmal einen monat im monat und dann verpasst man gleich soviel 

 

genau  :Smile: 

nein, ich muss sagen, dass das projekt EV sicher ein erfolg für gentoo werden wird ... Sacht mal, ist ads bis jetzt eigentlich einzigartig, oder hats schon mal ne distribution in die selbstständigkeit ( :Rolling Eyes:  ) als ev geschafft ?

----------

## Takker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in die selbstständigkeit 
> 
> 

 

Naja, kommt drauf an wie du diese definierst.

e.V.`s für Linux gibts ja genug, viele LUGs sind e.V.s, aber ich glaube es gibt keine distributionsspezifische.

*wartet immer noch auf das Formular --- die letzte Woche ist um  :Smile:  *

----------

## beejay

 *Takker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> in die selbstständigkeit 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Mann, Du kannst später wirklich mal ne Kneipe aufmachen : "Zum nervenden Dikmann" oder so...   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Takker

 :Laughing: 

Ich halte mich im Gespräch  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiggar

Dooh!. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir noch ein Gentoo-Sweatshirt aus den USA bestellt...

Herzlichen Dank für den Shop. Das "portage addict" T-Shirt hole ich mir gleich nach Hause. Leider ist der Rücken noch leer. Könnte man da vielleicht wahlweise auch noch einen Schriftzug unterbringen?

Zum Beispiel "Become a Member of the Gentoo Community" oder einfach nur mittig "Gentoo Linux"?

Gruß,

Tiggar

----------

## YakS

Ich hätte gern ein Small-T-Shirt... ich bin halt etwas kleiner als der Durchschnitt...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -Craig-

Das Gentoo linux polo black ist ja sehr hübsch...leider hab ich grad das Geld nicht übrig.  :Sad: 

Vielleicht im August...

----------

## toskala

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass diese frage in dem thread schonmal gestellt wurde, inwiefern funktioniert das mit dem verein?

ich meine, gibts da einen jahres/monats/sonstwie beitrag?

wird der irgendwie gentoo inc. gestiftet?

gibts irgendwo eine seite die mehr informationen über den gentoo-ev bereitstellt?

fragen über fragen  :Smile: 

----------

## Takker

 *toskala wrote:*   

> auch auf die gefahr hin, dass diese frage in dem thread schonmal gestellt wurde, inwiefern funktioniert das mit dem verein?
> 
> ich meine, gibts da einen jahres/monats/sonstwie beitrag?
> 
> wird der irgendwie gentoo inc. gestiftet?
> ...

 

Versuch mal http://www.gentoo-ev.org/ ... da erfährt man so ziemlich alles was man wissen muss ... nur anmelden kann man sich halt da noch nicht  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

da steht aber nix über den monatlichen/jährlichen beitrag   :Shocked: 

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> da steht aber nix über den monatlichen/jährlichen beitrag  

 

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo-ev.org/pub/Beitragsordnung.pdf

----------

## ian!

 *Takker wrote:*   

> nur anmelden kann man sich halt da noch nicht

 

Jetzt schon.

----------

## Atahualpa

hi,  zwei Anregungen:

-wäre es nicht möglich die Motive des "Gentoo small with back"- Shirts auch auf ein Polo zu bekommen?

- wäre es nicht auch machbar die Motive auch zum Download für einen eigenen Druck anzubieten?

danke

----------

## Robelix

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Takker wrote:*   nur anmelden kann man sich halt da noch nicht 
> 
> Jetzt schon.

 

Wirklich?

Ich krieg' immer noch die selbe alte Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Mitglied werden
> 
> Noch nicht, aber bestimmt bald.
> 
> Wir arbeiten zur Zeit noch am Formular.

 

Robelix

----------

## sirro

Das passiert nur bei http://www.gentoo-ev.org/en (wo ich automatisch hinkomme).

Unter http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ tuts der Link.

----------

## jhgz1

Wenn man Mitglied werden will aber gerade im Ausland studiert, sollte man dann eine deutsche Adresse angeben (man hat ja Eltern) oder die momentane auslaendische?

----------

## ian!

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Das passiert nur bei http://www.gentoo-ev.org/en (wo ich automatisch hinkomme).
> 
> Unter http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ tuts der Link.

 

Richtig. Wir haben die entsprechenden Formulare noch nicht auf englisch. Die Seite ist - wie man sieht - auch teilweise noch deutsch.

Das ihr zur EN-Seite geleitet werdet, liegt daran, daß eurer Browser auf "en-US" oder "en" als Sprachsettig eingestellt ist. Würde der Browser ein "de" liefern, so würde der Benutzer auch auf die deutsche Seite geführt.

----------

## ian!

 *Atahualpa wrote:*   

> -wäre es nicht möglich die Motive des "Gentoo small with back"- Shirts auch auf ein Polo zu bekommen?

 

Ja.

 *Atahualpa wrote:*   

> - wäre es nicht auch machbar die Motive auch zum Download für einen eigenen Druck anzubieten?

 

Nein.

----------

## Atahualpa

danke schön

----------

## hoschi

ein weißes poloshirt im gentoo-shop wäre klasse  :Very Happy:  ?!

----------

## Takker

Na endlich  :Smile: 

----------

## Takker

Hmm grad im Channel kamen neue Ideen für TShirts:

USE="frau sex -beziehung"

USE="sex -beziehung" emerge frau

USE="herd küche bad sex -beziehung" emerge frau

Find ich lustig  :Smile: 

----------

## kostja

Liebe Community!

Hätte da noch einen Vorschlag für den Gentoo Shop:

Ich würde es klasse finden, wenn Ihr schicke Live CD's / DVD'S anbieten würdet. Am besten richtig mit Schachtel. Das wüde sich doch jeder ins Regal stellen wollen.

Auch eine gute Idee wären schicke RW's. Dann könnte sich jeder immer die aktuellste version selber drauf tun.

Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen. Würde mich freuen, wenn das mit den RW's auch klappen würde.

mfG Konstantin

----------

## ian!

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Ich würde es klasse finden, wenn Ihr schicke Live CD's / DVD'S anbieten würdet. Am besten richtig mit Schachtel. Das wüde sich doch jeder ins Regal stellen wollen.

 

Da stelle ich mal ein Fragezeichen hinter. (Schachteln)

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Auch eine gute Idee wären schicke RW's. Dann könnte sich jeder immer die aktuellste version selber drauf tun.

 

LiveCDs etc. spätestens zu 2004.3.

----------

## tm130

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Auch eine gute Idee wären schicke RW's. Dann könnte sich jeder immer die aktuellste version selber drauf tun.
> 
> 

 

Keine Gute Idee. Nicht jedes DVD/CDRW/CD-Laufwerk kann von jedem RW-Medium booten; manche können es garnicht. Was bringt der schönste vorbedruckte und selbst bebrennbare RW-Rohling, wenn man dann sowieso nicht davon booten kann.   :Razz: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *tm130 wrote:*   

>  *kostja wrote:*   Auch eine gute Idee wären schicke RW's. Dann könnte sich jeder immer die aktuellste version selber drauf tun.
> 
>  
> 
> Keine Gute Idee. Nicht jedes DVD/CDRW/CD-Laufwerk kann von jedem RW-Medium booten; manche können es garnicht. Was bringt der schönste vorbedruckte und selbst bebrennbare RW-Rohling, wenn man dann sowieso nicht davon booten kann.  

 

Na ja, aber anbieten könnte man es ja schon.

Weil nicht jeder hat auch ein PC und trotzdem gibt es PC-Spiele ^^

Der Hinweis, dass eben nicht alle Laufwerke CD-RW-Medien booten können, reicht doch dann aus.

Ich find die Idee nämlich auch ganz nett und würde mir auch so ne Box (wenn sie schick gestaltet ist) ins Regal stellen wollen.

----------

## sven-tek

Also, ich fänds gut wenn aus der (ziemlich guten) Gentoo Documentation ein gedrucktes Handbuch erscheinen würde. So mit Installations Guide, Portage Anleitung und was eben so dazu gehört.

Das Ganze dann optimaler Weise in einer hübschen Schachtel fürs Regal. Dabei noch eine "Normale gedruckte Live CD" und bedruckte CDRW Rohlinge, weil die Idee find ich auch SUPER!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> Also, ich fänds gut wenn aus der (ziemlich guten) Gentoo Documentation ein gedrucktes Handbuch erscheinen würde. So mit Installations Guide, Portage Anleitung und was eben so dazu gehört.!

 

Die Doku entwickelt sich immer und ändert sich auch mit der Zeit. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein gedrucktes Handbauch viel Sinn macht, wenn die Dokumentation sich schnell ändert, dann bleibt das Handbuch un 0 komma nix veraltet. Außerdem kannst du von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1 selber drucken und/oder in pdf Format schicken und das geht unter linux als ich unter windows (und andere OS).

----------

## Phlogiston

na ja wer möchte denn schon ein(en) gedruckten Handbauch? 

 :Razz: 

 :Laughing: 

Aber so schlecht ist die Idee nicht, obwohl du mit dem Veralten natürlich schon recht hast.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hab mir vor ein wenig mehr als einem Jahr mal die Installationsdokumentation ausgedruckt ... Grundlegend am Installationsvorgang hat sich nahezu nichts geändert, nur der Rest an Erklärungen, Erläuterungen und Informationen ist fast gar nicht mehr vergleichbar.

----------

## MatzeOne

ein gedrucktes handbuch find ich auch schön, aber weil's eben, wie angesprochen, schnell veraltet dann doch nicht für nützlich...

hat jemand schon rw-papier + rw-drucker erfunden?   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> hat jemand schon rw-papier + rw-drucker erfunden?  

 

Könntest du ja mal übers Wochenende machen  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Hmm, das mit dem Veralten des Handbuchs könnte man ja lösen, wenn man sone Art Ordner verwendet. Mir fällt der richtige Name nicht ein, halt son Teil nicht unbedingt A4 eher A5, wo man selbst Blätter rein und rausheften kann, wenn was aktualisiert wurde.. Gesetzessammlungen z.B. sind auch in so einem "Ordner", ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine..

----------

## MatzeOne

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *MatzeOne wrote:*   hat jemand schon rw-papier + rw-drucker erfunden?   
> 
> Könntest du ja mal übers Wochenende machen 

 

Nee sorry, Tobi. Hab dieses Wochenende schon was vor   :Cool: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hmm, das mit dem Veralten des Handbuchs könnte man ja lösen, wenn man sone Art Ordner verwendet. Mir fällt der richtige Name nicht ein, halt son Teil nicht unbedingt A4 eher A5, wo man selbst Blätter rein und rausheften kann, wenn was aktualisiert wurde.. Gesetzessammlungen z.B. sind auch in so einem "Ordner", ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine..

 

Wenn man sich so ne Mühe macht, dann kann man vond er Website sein eigenes Drucken und heften.

----------

## thepi

ack, der Aufwand würde sich nicht lohnen. Ich hab mir die relevanten Docs genau einmal ausgedruckt bei mir an der Uni, und das hat bis heute gereicht. Inzwischen dient's auch als Nachschlagewerk für meine Freundin  :Laughing: 

(Portage-Howto etc.)

Aber 'ne deutsche Live-CD fänd ich auch cool - selbst wenn die bei mir wirklich nur Deko für's Regal wär  :Cool: 

Gruß

 pi~

----------

## ribx

wie waers mit einem t-shirt im shop nach diesem vorbild:

http://funfire.de/bilder/funfire-de-1075649180-91.jpg

ich find: "gib gates keine chance" waer schon ein tshirt das richtig was aussagt  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Wir wollen Linux, Gentoo im speziellen, unterstützen und nicht andere Betriebssysteme schlecht machen bzw. "dissen".

----------

## ribx

es geht hier nicht um betriebssysteme.. sondern mehr um politik etc. und ich find halt das es blicke anziehen wuerde - praktisch aufmerksam macht.

aber ok wenn ihr nur bei linux bzw gentoo bleiben wollt..  :Sad: 

(vllt waer es in einer "fun" section trotzdem gut aufgehoben  :Wink:  )

----------

## amne

Find ich auch nicht so toll. Wie dertobi schon sagte ist es besser, mit eigenen Leistungen zu glänzen als andere schlecht zu machen.

----------

## theche

 *Takker wrote:*   

> Hmm grad im Channel kamen neue Ideen für TShirts:
> 
> USE="frau sex -beziehung"
> 
> USE="sex -beziehung" emerge frau
> ...

 

Du würdest dich trauen mit sowas rumzulaufen? ich mein in einer öffentlichkeit wo sich auch frauen aufhalten?

gut, wir haben freie betriebssysteme, freie meinungen, freie frauen  :Wink:  , aber ich weis nicht wie das auf andere wirkt wenn frauen nur zu haushaltshilfen und sexobjekten degradiert werden...

----------

## SnorreDev

Wird Zeit, das den Thread mal jemand pusht 

*push*

----------

## kigali-hits

Wie waer's mit einer Gentoo-Halskette?

Das "G"-Logo ist doch der perfekte Stein dafuer,

sollte auch die blaeulich/violette Farbe haben.

Hab so ein Ding in eurem Shop noch nicht gesehen, das

waere der Kracher - wuerde ich mir sofort kaufen. In

meiner Uni waere das der Renner unter den TI-Hippies.

Die coole Idee von Robelix mit

USE="freedom -epatents" emerge --update world

koennte man ebenfalls im Form einer Seitengravur

einfliessen lassen.

Aber da gibt's noch viele Dinge, die noch gut ankommen:

Gentoo-3D-Sticker, "G"-Tastensticker, Gentoo-Kugelschreiber, 

Notebooktaschen mit dem "G"-Clip, Cow-Stoffbeutel,

"G"-Socken (Strumpf mit Loch in der Seite), "G"-Kekse,

das "G" als Quitscheente, "G"-Bonbons, und und und ....

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm grad im Channel kamen neue Ideen für TShirts: 
> 
>  USE="frau sex -beziehung" 
> ...

 

Ich finde das auch lustig. Ich würde damit auch in der Öffentlichkeit rumlaufen. Ein bisschen Frauenfeindlichkeit wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein. Wo sie uns Männer doch in eine tiefe Sinnkrise gestürzt haben.  :Smile: 

cheers

t.

----------

## Sas

N Kumpel von mir kam gestern mit nem Shirt an "OSSI (und ich finds gut)", das ist wohl schlimmer  :Wink: 

----------

## ossi

 *Sas wrote:*   

> N Kumpel von mir kam gestern mit nem Shirt an "OSSI (und ich finds gut)", das ist wohl schlimmer 

 

das musst du mir jetzt aber mal etwas genauer erklären    :Cool: 

----------

## thrashed

warum gibts das shirt mit dem g-logo nur in weiss.  :Sad: 

da muss schwarz her  :Very Happy: 

und was ist mit longsleeves? longsleeves = :love:

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Dito! Schwarz wär was, obwohl das schwarze "# emerge life" shirt ja auch extrem heiss ist   :Smile: 

----------

## 76062563

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> warum gibts das shirt mit dem g-logo nur in weiss. 
> 
> da muss schwarz her  

 

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, überhaupt finde ich dass die Auswahl etwas dürftig ist, schade eigentlich, in diesem Thread wurden doch schon sehr viele gute Vorschläge gemacht... ein schwarzes Gentoo T-Shirt würde ich sofort kaufen.

----------

## Squiddle

ICh warte noch auf ein Shirt in Gentoo lila oder das rosa aus dem Schriftzug, schwarz weiße shirts hab ich echt zuhauf im Schrank und sind nix besonderes mehr  :Surprised: 

Mehr Farben braucht das Land  :Smile: 

erinnert euch an Generation T von Eins Zwo

lol? nein kein witz

----------

## Inte

Wie wär's denn mit T-Shirts für das GentooSummerCamp 2006? Oder vielleicht Sweatshirts, wenn es an der Küste etwas frischer werden sollte.  :Razz: 

----------

## dertobi123

Kein Problem, du musst uns nur eine Vorlage geben, wie die T-Shirts/Sweatshirts ausschauen sollen  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

verschoben von Deutsches Forum (German) nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## Sn@ke

darf ich mir eigentlich auch mein eigenes t-shirt mit gentoo-logos bei spreadshirt erstellen?

----------

## dertobi123

Grundsätzlich ja, genauso gut können wir das Motiv aber auch in den "richtigen" Shop mit übernehmen (sofern es nicht total gruselig ausschaut  :Wink: )

----------

## Sn@ke

das klingt gut.

z.b. dieses motiv, dass ich mal aus einem wallpaper geschnitten habe würde ich gerne verwenden sowie auch dieses  :Wink: 

----------

## Squiddle

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> das klingt gut.
> 
> z.b. dieses motiv, dass ich mal aus einem wallpaper geschnitten habe würde ich gerne verwenden sowie auch dieses 

 

das erste is gut, aber ohne den hintergrund. ecken auf t-shirts sind hässlich  :Smile: 

----------

